# shrimp running laps?



## Bropez (Apr 1, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what is going on in this tank?

30 gallon

70 degrees

Ammo trite and trate all at 0

no idea hardness, tds, etc.


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

lookin' for a female shrimp to mate with. if its males roaming around the tank. that is if you have female shrimp inside the tank.


----------



## Dien16 (Feb 22, 2013)

Video!


----------



## TeamKRF (Apr 30, 2013)

just had that happen after a larger plant trimming about 2 weekends ago, and last weekend saw one of my amano's full of eggs. Also i haven't had to do a WC in awhile, just top offs. I test parameters at least 2x a week. Last WC about a month ago parameters ph7.2 ammonia <.25ppm, nitrite 0, nitrates 20. If i had known that was going to happen i would have setup a breeding tank, but honestly i'm still gathering info on how to. Got extra tanks for it though when it happens again.


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

+1
love it when they do that:icon_smil





chou said:


> lookin' for a female shrimp to mate with. if its males roaming around the tank. that is if you have female shrimp inside the tank.


----------



## Bropez (Apr 1, 2013)

video, crazy little guys


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

how long has this tank been set up?


----------



## Bropez (Apr 1, 2013)

since january ish? maybe early february.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

My amano shrimp used to do that. I watched one of them run laps for a good 4 hours straight once (until I realized how much time went by :hihi


----------



## TeamKRF (Apr 30, 2013)

Ditto! January


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

yup looks like all males roaming the tank. definitely keep your eyes peeled for a berried momma pretty soon. congrats !


----------

